# Your PC Specs



## leetkyle (Sep 9, 2006)

I searched, I searched again and I searched a third time just to make sure my eyes were not deceiving me! But I could not find a single "Post your PC Specs Here" thread, anywhere! I know most of you bare it in your sigs, but for those who don't - what are they!? As this is ComputerForum, I did it in a bit more detail, see below :

*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
*Speed:* Currently non-overclocked, 2.1GHz
*Cooling:* Stock, until I find a great aftermarket cooler.

*Motherboard:* Asus P5B Deluxe Wi-Fi/AP Version

*RAM:* 2GB Corsair TwinX XMS2 PC2-6400
*Speed:* Stock, 800MHz
*Timings:* 5-5-5-12 (I think..)

*Video Card(s):* ATI Radeon X1900XT 512MB Edition
*Core Speed:* Stock, 650MHz
*Memory Speed:* Stock, 1450MHz (1.45GHz)

*Disk Drive #1:* 74.3GB Western Digital Raptor 10000RPM 8MB Cache
*Disk Drive #2:* 74.2GB Western Digital Raptor 10000RPM 8MB Cache RAID 0*
*Disk Drive #2:* External Media Drive 250GB

*Optical Drive:* 16x16 Dual Layer DVD-RW Drive
*Optical Drive 2:* LG 48x Combo Drive (CD-RW/DVD-ROM)

*Soundcard:* Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi*
*Sound Modules:* None

*Controller Card:* SCSI Adaptec*

*Case:* Antec P180 Advanced Super-Midi
*Cooling:* 2x Arctic Cooling 120mm, 1x Antec TriCool
*Power Supply:* Antec NeoHE 550W Modular PSU

*Monitor:* 17" TFT
*MS Response:* 8
*Resolution:* 1280x1024

*Joystick:* Saitek "Rumble" Force Feedback
*Steering Wheel:* Logitech MOMO Force w/ Pedals
*Controller:* None

*Keyboard:* Logitech G15*
*Mouse:* Logitech G5*
*Mouse Surface:* fUnc Pad*

*Printer:* I use my brother's huge DELL laser all-in-one.. 
*Webcam:* Logitech STX Communicate*

*Speakers:* Creative 2.1 (and they rock!)

_____

If I'm missing anything, please tell me  So what's yours!? I'm interested. The * items mean I'm still looking for them at their cheapest price..


----------



## Archangel (Sep 9, 2006)

i gues thats because about everyone has the pc spec's in his/her sig 
but ok,. ill join it then 

Processor: AMD 3000+  'Venice'
Speed: 2,7GHz
Cooling: Arctic cooling   'Freezer 64'

Motherboard: Albatron K8SLI

RAM: 2GB Twinmoss pc3200
Speed: 400MHz
Timings: 3-4-4-8 (I think..)

Video Card 1: MSI  7800GTX (VT2D256E )
Video Card 2: Asus 7800GTX (extreme n7800GTX)
Core Speed: Stock
Memory Speed: Stock

Disk Drive #1: 250Gb WD 7200rpm 8Mb chache


Optical Drive: Benq 48x dvd drive 
Optical Drive 2: LG 48x DVD-RAM drive  (dvd-rw)

Soundcard: Creative Audigy 4
Sound Modules: None

Controller Card:

Case: not a clue 
Cooling:  1 lower fron exhaust Fan ( coolermaster dual storm)
Power Supply: 550W  Enermax

Monitor: 19" TFT
MS Response: 8
Resolution: 1280x1024

Joystick: Saitek X-45
Steering Wheel: none
Controller: None

Keyboard: Some rather chep keyboard..  but it has buit in blue light
Mouse: Logitech Microsoft Optical Trackball
Mouse Surface: not needed 

Printer: none
Webcam: none

Speakers: Infinity 'Satelite'  ( using a Kenwood KE-800 end-stage Amplifier and a Kenwood Ge-9x equalizer, and yes,.. i can get my neigbours mad at me with that  )


----------



## Lamilia (Sep 9, 2006)

well people dont have detailed info like that.
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Venice 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 
Speed: 2.0GHz
Cooling: Stock
Motherboard: MSI K8N Neo4 platinum
RAM:  CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB  184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) 
Video Card(s): ATI RADEON X800 128 MB
Disk Drive:  Maxtor 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 
Optical Drive: CD-rom (dunno anything else except it will be replaced soon)
Case:  Linkworld Black/Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower 
Cooling: Stock
Power Supply: 
Monitor: Sony 20'' TFT I think
Resolution: 800x600 (I think its actually 1152x864 but my pc is weird)
Keyboard: Came with a compaq presario thats all I know
Mouse: Logitech MX518
Mouse Surface: Free orange mousepad
Speakers/Headphones: DCT Factory OG-691 BLACK 2.0 Speaker/ SONY MDR-V150
Operating System:Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2

I messed with your stuff a bit cuz some stuff I didn't know or didn't have.


----------



## Mankz_91 (Sep 9, 2006)

Mesh 'Midi Tower'
Targan 550W
Asus A8N-SLi Deluxe
AMD X2 4400+ (stock cooler)
1GB LL PC-3200
ATi X800XL
2 x 250Gb Maxtor 10's
2 x Sony DVD-RWs

My 'New' School Project PC... (what its going to be)

Custom wood and Metal case
4 x 120mm Fans
2 x 80mm Fans
XP-120 w. Yate Loon 120mm
Arctic Cooling Accellaro X2
BioStar T-Force 6100
Opty 146
Connect3D X1800 XT 256Mb
250Gb Samsung SpinPoint
Slot-Loading Slim DVD Drive
20 x 4 LCD Display
FC and some CC's


----------



## Altanore (Sep 9, 2006)

Processor: AMD Athlon64 3200+
Speed: 2.0GHZ
Cooling: Zalman CNPS9500 LED CPU Cooler

Motherboard: K8N Neo4 Platinum

RAM: 2x 1GB Corsair ValueSelect
Speed: 400MHZ
Timings: 3-3-8-11

Video Card: ATI Radeon X800XL 256MB DDR3
Cooling: Zalman VF700-CU LED
Core Speed: 398MHZ
Memory Speed: 493MHZ

Disk Drive #1: Seagate 320GB 16MB Sata2 7200RPM
Disk Drive #2: Seagate 320GB 16MB Sata2 7200RPM
Disk Drive #3: Western Digital 120GB 8MB Sata 7200RPM
Cooling: Twin fan HD Cooling

Optical Drive: LG 16x16 Dual Layer DVD±RW with LightScribe

LCD Drive Bay Display: VLSystem L.I.S POP

Soundcard: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
Soundcard Cooling: 1x 40mm Multicoloured LED, 1x 40mm Blue LED

Case: Thermaltake Soprano
Cooling: 2x Blue LED 120mm, 1x side 90MM Blue LED, 
Power Supply: Enermax 460W/33A - Modified with a Blue transparent casing and 80mm Blue LED exhaust fan.
Lights: 2x UV Cathodes/Blue Lazer LED/Blue EL Wire/Blue LED Molex Connectors/Plasma Ball/Blue LED Meteor/Blue EL Wire Sata Cable
Light Controller: Sunbeam LightBus

Monitor: LG 17" LCD TFT
MS Response:16
Resolution: 1280x1024

Keyboard: Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard
Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000
Mouse Surface: Hard surface Blue LED Mouse pad

TV input: Haupuage WinTV PVR2

Printer: Lexmark P915 Photo Printer

Speakers: Logitech X-530 5.1


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 9, 2006)

mine is crap-


----------



## diduknowthat (Sep 10, 2006)

Powmax Case

AMD 64 2800+ Socket 754

Kingston 1GB (512*2) value ram

x850pro 256MB GDDR3 @ 520mhz core/540mhz mem with Logisys dual pipe fanless cooler

Antec Smart Power 500watt psu with 36amps on 12v rail

Hitachi 160GB SATA harddrive 8mb buffer / Samsung 80GIG ata100 harddrive 2mb buffer

DL DVD X8 burner

Maddog predator 5.1 dps soundcard

MX1000 laser mouse

emachine keyboard

19" Hanns-G LCD


----------



## Shane (Sep 10, 2006)

Im ashamed to show it 

Its in the sig


----------



## Archangel (Sep 10, 2006)

never be ashamed of having something 
imo, you still have a really nice pc


----------



## Shane (Sep 10, 2006)

Archangel said:


> never be ashamed of having something
> imo, you still have a really nice pc



Lol how can you say realy nice pc?

Its probably one of the lowest spec pcs in the forum so far.

I do have to say though,Its quite fast and graphics are good for how old the technology is.

Plays DOOM 3 fine.


----------



## The_Beast (Sep 10, 2006)

look at the rig in the sig. that is that i am going to be build ing but irght now i am using the family computer.

HP 533w

intel celeron(R) 2.00 GHz
256mb of ram
XP home
60 gig HDD
Not sure about the mobo,video card, sound card.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 10, 2006)

2 dogs on an excercise wheel
a monkey writing everything down
another monkey sorting the tablets out in the other room
and a caveman with a hammer and a pick for output.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 10, 2006)

*Processor*: Intel Pentium D 805
*Speed*: 2.66Ghz
*Cache*: 2MB
*Cooling*: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

*Motherboard*: ECS EliteGroup 945PL-A

*RAM*: 1GB G.SKILL DDR2 Memory
*Speed*: 533Mhz
*Timings*: 4-4-4-12

*Video Card*: eVGA GeForce 7600GS
*Cooling*: Stock Heatsink and Fan
*Core Speed*: 400Mhz
*Memory Speed*: 800Mhz

*Hard Drive*: 80GB Western Digital Caviar SE SATA 3.0GB/s
*Speed*: 7200RPM
*Cache*: 8MB

*Optical Drive*: Samsung CD-RW/DVD-ROM Combo Drive
*Cache*: 2MB

*Monitor*: 17" AOC Spectrum CRT @ 1280x1024 Res.

*Keyboard*: Logitech Deluxe Keyboard

*Mouse*: Logitech MX310

*Case*: Cooler Master Centurion 5 w/ Side Panel Window


----------



## Pr0 (Sep 10, 2006)

I dont think i have to explain what i have when its already in the sig. well Optical Drive I have 2x NEC Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2M Cache IDE 16X DVD±R DVD Burner 

Yea 2 of them. I dont know why i bought 2.
a usb NEC floopy drive just incase if i need it.

The rest I spend on food, friends, college and girls.


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 10, 2006)

Alrighty, reposting now with more info!  And people aren't hounding me to leave!

Cooler Master Centurion 5 Black case
Antec TRUEPOWERII TPII-550 ATX12V 550W
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester(2.2GHz)
ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe
Kingston ValueRAM 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR400
eVGA Geforce 7600GT 256M PCIex
ViewSonic VA712B 17" LCD
Western Digital 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 8M Cache
NEC 16x DVD±R/RW and 5x DVD-RAM
harman/kardon 3" full range speakers
Memorex wireless 4 button mouse(grey and black)
Logitech Internet Pro keyboard(black, wired)
HP PSC 1350 all-in-one(actually it's at school, but normally it's on this desk...)

For gamming I have a Microsoft Side Winder USB and a Logitech Wingman force feedback steering wheel.  Though I normally use my keyboard and mouse.

I also have an external 80G HD that's basically always connected to this machine, and a spare 80G in my closet.  My WinTV PVR 150MCE isn't installed either, just waiting in my closet for it's next use 

The speakers are only 2.0(no sub) but actually sound extreamly good.  However, most of my music and such is just played though my stereo and it's build in MP3 player.


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 10, 2006)

Processor: AMD64 3700 Sandy
Speed: 2.87GHz
Cooling: Alphacool Watercooling
Motherboard: Asus A8N SLI-SE

RAM: 1.5GB Corsair Value Select
Speed: 410MHz
Timings: 3-3-3-6

Video Card(s): Leadtek 7600GT XT
Core Speed: 580MHz (Underclocked 10 unstabilty)
Memory Speed: Stock 1800MHz 
Disk Drive #1: 320GB Western Digital Caviar Special Edition (SATA)
Disk Drive #2: None

Optical Drive: 16x16 Philips Dual Layer DVD-RW Drive
Optical Drive 2: None

Soundcard: PC Line 5.1 (Not used)
Sound Modules: Rock?  

Controller Card: None

Case: Aspire Explorer ATX
Cooling: 2x Jeantech 120mm, 1 Aspire 80mm, 1 ThermalTake i-Flash + 1 Alphacool 120mm
Power Supply: Tagan 600W Quad Rail 48A

Monitor: 19" Viewsonic
MS Response: 8
Resolution: 1280x1024

Joystick: Saitek Joystick
Steering Wheel: Logitech MOMO Force w/ Pedals
Controller: Logitech Wingman Rumblepad

Keyboard: Microsoft Wireless
Mouse: Microsoft Optical Wireless
Mouse Surface: Flexiglow mouse pad

Printer: Network £300 HP all in one sometimes HP 840C
Webcam: Logitech Sphere

Speakers: Logitech Z4e Silver


----------



## Apokarteron (Sep 10, 2006)

Apple "iMac" Case
Intel Core Duo 2.0 GHz
Intel Extreme High Definition Sound Card
Apple Motherboard
Apple iSight Camera
Apple Stereo Speakers
Apple AirPort Wi-Fi
Apple Bluetooth 2.0
Apple Remote
Apple Pro Keyboard
Apple Mighty Mouse
Apple 1024MB DDR2 SDRAM
Apple 512MB DDR2 SDRAM
Apple Slot-Loading DVD+_RW Drive


----------



## Death By Bass (Sep 10, 2006)

Processor: 3.0Ghz P4... dont ask me which one, cos I cant bloody well remember!!!
Speed: 3.75Ghz daily...
Cooling: Gigabyte 3D cooler? or something

Motherboard: Asus P4P800E Deluxe

RAM: 512 meg of elcheapo 400mhz stuff.
Speed: a happy 500mhz
Timings: *shrugs*

Video Card(s): Geforce 6800GT
Core Speed: stock? or more?
Memory Speed: see above 

Disk Drive #1: too small (80gig) 7200rpm seagate, maybe

Optical Drive: DVD rom!!! WOOT!!!

Soundcard: hehe, inbuilt? 

Case: some elcheapo one, with a few mods 
Cooling: FIVE 120mm, clear/blue LED fans 
Power Supply: cheapo 350watter, STILL GOING STRONG!!!

Monitor: 17" TFT
MS Response: 12? 16? cant remember
Resolution: 1280x1024

Keyboard: Logitech something...
Mouse: see above 
Mouse Surface: mouse pad, desk, piece of paper, you get the idea.

Speakers: 1500+ watts rms of horn loaded subwoofers, and mids/highs, doing mid 130dBs in room from 30Hz and up


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Sep 10, 2006)

Edit: Upgrades....

Compaq Presario SR1550NX

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3400+ NewCastle [Stock]
Speed: 2.41 Ghz [Stock]
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000B AlCu LED
Motherboard: ASUStek K8A-LA Salmon-GL6E [Stock]

RAM: Wintec DDR 1GB PC3200 DDR400
Infineon DDR 512MB PC3200 DDR400 [Stock]
Speed: 400 Mhz
Timings: 3-3-3-8

Hard Drive: 200GB Maxtor DiamondMax 10 SATA 7200 RPM [Stock]

Video Card: Sapphire ATi Radeon x1600 Pro 512MB AGP
Bios Core Speed: 500 Mhz
Current Core Speed: 601 Mhz <=====  I'm so proud of this.......
Bios Memory Speed: 405 Mhz
Current Memory Speed: 446 Mhz
Cooler: Zalman VF700-Cu LED
[Artifact free...]

Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Value

Power Supply: Mad Dog Multimedia PSU 550W w/ 22A 12V Rail

Optical Drives: HP 16x DVD+/-RW DL LightScribe [Stock]
48x CD-ROM [Stock]

Monitor: 17" LiquidVideo LCD
Speakers: Sony MDR-EX71 Headphones

Keyboard: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 500
Mouse: Logitech RX1000 Laser


----------



## mrbagrat (Sep 10, 2006)

*Mouse/Keyboard*
Logitech Laser mouse (around 1600 dpi or something)
Generic Logitech keyboard (free w/mouse)

*Audio*

Creative Audigy Sound Blaster SE
Creative i-Trigue z3300 2.1 speaker set

*Video*
nVidia 6800 GTO
350/900
256mb

Viewsonic 21" Graphic Series G220fb
2ms Response

*Ram*
2 gigs (finally!) DDR2 533
Unsure about timings

*HDD*
Master: 7200 RPM 80gig
Slave: 5400 RPM 40gig

*CPU*
P4 3.2 ghz

Dunno about disk drive. It can do everything.

Shitty-ass case (one fan)
Crappy-butt mobo
Poopy-Posterior 350watt PSU (18A on 12v)




Hopefully I'm getting a new case/mobo/PSU and just transferring the rest sometime soon.


----------



## ceewi1 (Sep 10, 2006)

*CPU*: Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3.0Ghz (will push it higher when I find the time)
*MOBO*: Gigabyte 965P-DS3
*GPU*: XFX 7900GT (Crossflashed to EE)
*RAM*: 2GB G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-2GBPK (DDR2-833, 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0V)
*Optical*: Pioneer DVR-111D & DVD-106
*HDD*: 250GB Seagate 7200.7 SATA, 250GB Seagate 7200.8 SATA, 80GB Maxtor (external)
*PSU*: Antec NeoPower 480W
*Monitor*: Philips 201B4 21" CRT
*Keyboard*: Microsoft Internet Keyboard
*Mouse*: Logitech MX510

Or, for the summary:
 |
 |
 |
\/


----------



## Filip (Sep 10, 2006)

*Processor:* AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Venice E6 1800 MHz 512 KB L2 Cache
*Speed:* 2.79 GHz (310x9) (1.6V) (~45°C Full Load)
*Cooling:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro + Arctic Silver 5

*Motherboard:* Asus A8N5X nForce4 Socket 939 PCI-Express 16X

*RAM:* 1 GB (2x512 MB) Corsair ValueSelect Dual Channel Kit
*Speed:* DDR400/PC3200
*Timings:* 2-4-4-6 1T (2.6V)

*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 256 MB 256-bit 20/7
*Core Speed:* Stock, 450 MHz
*Memory Speed:* Stock, 1320 MHz

*Disk Drive:* Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 8 40GB 7200rpm Ultra ATA133 2 MB Cache 

*Optical Drive #1:* LG CD-RW 52x 24x 52x
*Optical Drive #2:* PIONEER DVD-RW 16x 8x Dual Layer

*Soundcard:* Onboard Sound Realtek ALC850 AC'97 8 Channel

*Case:* Big Tower Unknown Brand
*Cooling:* 2x Coolermaster 80mm Green Led, 1x Spire Aluminium Frame 80mm
*Power Supply:* Hiper 4S350-SU ATX 2.2 350W PSU 30A @ 12V

*Monitor:* 17" CRT Samsung SyncMaster 753DFX
*Resolution:* 1024x768 85 Hertz

*Keyboard:* Standard
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518
*Mouse Surface:* Standard


----------



## leetkyle (Sep 10, 2006)

Some of you have some very nice specs and some impressive overclocking!


----------



## _simon_ (Sep 10, 2006)

Mine's getting on a bit now but I have no cause to upgrade.

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ L2 512 KB overclocked to 3200+ 
Speed: 2205.215 MHz

Motherboard: Asus A7N8X-X

RAM: 1 GB (2x512 MB)
Speed: DDR400/PC3200

Video Card: Asus V9999 (NVIDIA GeForce 6800GS 128Mb AGP)

Hard Drive #1: Maxtor 6L040J2
Capacity: 39.0889 Gb  (actual - 37.2781 Gb)
Cache: 1.77637 Mb

Hard Drive #2: WDC WD800JB-00FMA0
Capacity: 78.1507 Gb  (actual - 74.5304 Gb)
Cache: 8 Mb

Optical Drive: PHILIPS PBDV1640P DVD RW

Soundcard: Creative Labs Audigy 2 ZS Value
Speakers: Acoustic Labs Surround Sound (2x front, 2x, rear, 1x center, 1x sub)

Case: ThermalTake Xaser III
Cooling: 7x 80mm, temp + fan controller
Power Supply: Jeantech 450watt

Monitor: 19" LG Flatron L1917S (LCD)
Resolution: 1280x1024 75 Hertz

Keyboard: MS Digital Media Pro
Mouse: Logitech MX700

Printer: HP Laserjet 4+

Scanner: Cannon Lide20


----------



## Yue (Sep 10, 2006)

Processor: AMD 64 X2 4200+
Speed:     Currently non-overclocked, 2.2GHz
Cooling:    Stock

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-SLi

RAM:     2GB Corsair TwinX XMS3200
Speed:  Stock, 400MHz
Timings: 2-3-3-6

Video Card(s): Sapphire ATi X1900XTX 512Mb
Core Speed:    Stock, 650MHz
Memory Speed:Stock, 1550MHz (1.55GHz)

Disk Drive #1: WD 160Gb 7200rpm SATA HDD
Disk Drive #2: Seagate 250Gb 7200 IDE HDD

Optical Drive:    NEC DVD-RW +/- 
Optical Drive 2: 16x Samsung DVD-ROM 

Soundcard:       OnBoard AC'97 
Sound Modules: None

Controller Card: 

Case:    ASPIRE Navigator Black Aluminum 
Cooling: 1x 120mm Blue LED Fan 4x 80mm blue LED Fan
Power Supply: Antec TruePower 550

Monitor: 17" LG TFT
MS Response: 16
Resolution: 1280x1024

Joystick:
Steering 
Controller:

Keyboard: Cordless Office thing
Mouse: MS Optical USB Mouse
Mouse Surface: Belkin Gelpad

Printer: Minolta PagePro Plus

Speakers: Creative Inspire 6700 6.1 Surround Sound Speakers


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Sep 10, 2006)

Processor: Pentium 4
Speed: Non-Clocked, 2.27GHz
Cooling: Stock

Motherboard: Not sure at the moment. <---Intel D845EPT2 

RAM: 1GB 2x512

Video Card(s): Radeon 9600 Series 256mb

Disk Drive #1: Maxtor 80Gb 7200rpm IDE HDD
Disk Drive #2: WD 250Gb 7200 IDE HDD

Optical Drive: Lite-On DVD-RW  
Optical Drive 2: Lite-On DVD-ROM 

External Drive #1 Iomega Zip 100
External Drive #2 CD-RW

Soundcard: Santa Cruz

Case: Stock Dell
Cooling: Stock
Power Supply: Stock 350

Monitor: 19" Flat Panel Starlogic


----------



## Burgerbob (Sep 10, 2006)

All my stuff is in my sig, but my RAM timings are 2-3-3-6, 
my CPU OCs itself to 2.1GHz, 
i have a Logitech LX7, 
a Logitech UltraX keyboard, 
a Saitek CyborgEvo joystikkie, 
a Canon LiDE 60 scanner, 
a Canon PIXMA iP 1600 printer, 
Logitech X630 6.1 surround, 
an old Quantum 4500RPM 1.7GB HDD, 
9 fans in all (5 case, one PSU, CPU, GPU, Chipset), 
two blue cold cathodes, 
13 things plugged in my comp at any time,
and a crappy General Electric microphone! yay


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 10, 2006)

In my computer room

Short

X2 4600 AM2
Gigabyte Board
2Gb DDR2800
7600GT X2 SLI
W/D 250gb SATA

64 3000 939
Foxconn Board 
1Gb DDR400
Onboard Video
W/D 120gb SATA

XP 3000
Abit Board
1gb DDR400 running 333
6600GT
W/D 80gb IDE


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 10, 2006)

To be truthful, my sig tells it like it is.


----------



## CS Source Lover (Sep 11, 2006)

I have DOS just like bill gates


----------



## justinmmm690 (Sep 22, 2006)

*My PC is Amazing Kind a*

Processor-Intel Pentium 4 650
Speed-3.4GHz
Cooling-Dell Heatsink and 2Fans
Mobo-Dell Custom
Chipset-nVidia nforce SLIx16
RAM-2GB Dell DDR2
Speed-533MHz
Timings-Don't Know
Video Card-Geforce 6800
Core Speed-Don't Know
Memory Speed-Don't Know
HDD1-160GB 7200RPM Sata Raid 0
HDD2-160GB 7200RPM Sata Raid 0
Optical Drive1-16x DVD-ROM
Optical Drive2-16x DVD+-RW Dual Layer
Sound Card-SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Sound Modules-Don't Know
Controller Card-Don't Know
Case-Dell XPS 600
Cooling-6 Cooling Fans
Power Supply-650 Watt Dell Custom
Monitor 1-Dell 20Inch Ultrasharp
Resoultion-1600x1200
Monitor 2-Dell 19Inch Ultrasharp
Resoultion-1280x1024
Joystick-Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
Keyboard-Dell Wirelass Package
Mouse-Dell Wireless Package
Printer-Dell All In One 944 Inkjet
Webcam-Logitech Zoom
Speakers-Dell 2.1 Speakers
Other 1-Media Card Reader
Other 2-Dual TV Tuner
Other 3-Modem
Other 4-Floppy


----------



## Boomer (Sep 22, 2006)

sig for me too


----------



## justinmmm690 (Sep 22, 2006)

justinmmm690 said:


> Processor-Intel Pentium 4 650
> Speed-3.4GHz
> Cooling-Dell Heatsink and 2Fans
> Mobo-Dell Custom
> ...



So what do u think


----------



## {LSK} Otacon (Sep 22, 2006)

Processor: AMD 64 X2 3800+ Manchester 2ghz stock/2.6ghz OC on stock voltage

CPU Cooling: Stock heatsink and fan with thermal pad (upgrading soon)

Mobo: ASUS A8N-SLi Deluxe nForce 4 chipset with SLi PCI-Express x16 (x8 per card in SLi) capabilities, DDR400

RAM:  2 x 512mb Corsair XMS DDR400 dual channel @ 200mhz 3-4-4-7 1T (for stability reasons) 6gb/s

Video Card: 3DFusion GeForce 7300GS 256MB 64-bit DDR2 TC up to 512MB stock speed 550/534  4 pixel pipelines (waiting for DX10 cards)

Hard Drives:  320GB Western Digital Caviar SATA up to 3gb/s

Power Supply: 400watt X-Connect by Ultra with 2 80mm fans 16A +12v (gonna upgrade with new video card)

Case: Ultra Aluminus mid tower ATX

Case Cooling: 1 80mm blue and "chrome" fan blowing air into a tube going to fan on the CPU heatsink,  1 120mm blue LED fan in back pulling air from the CPU heatsink and out blowing it out

OS:  Windows XP Home SP2 32-bit with Vista Transformation for XP

Optical Drives:  Sony all-in-one DVD/DVD-R/CD-R/RW and all that crap DVD read speed: 16x DVD write speed: 8x  CD read speed: 48x CD write speed: 24x  ,  3 1/2 inch Floppy drive

Sound:  Onboard 6.1, with Sony 240watt reciever with 5.1 surround and 150watt powered woofer

Headphones: Turtle Beach EAR FORCE HPA 5.1 surround headphones with 6 channel amplifier

Monitor: Old 1996 ViewSonic17 (i dont know what model, thats all it says) with Low Radiation (says that on it as well lol)


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, I just booted my Mac after leaving it off for a while   It needs some attention!

Processor: Motorola G4 1.33GHz

CPU Cooling: It's SO QUIET!  (I'm not kidding either)

Mobo: Standard Apple

RAM: 1 x 512mb DDR400

Video Card: Intergrated Radeon 9200 with 32M dedicated

Hard Drives: 40GB (Seagate?)  2.5" Laptop drive

Power Supply: External 85watt PSU

Case: Lil' cube!

OS: OS X

Optical Drives: Slot loading DVD-ROM/CD-RW

Sound: Internal speaker and LCD Speakers(oddly enough, the internal speaker plays the intro sound, but everything else is from LCD)

Monitor: Same as Desktop(ViewSonic VA712b 17" LCD)


----------



## TEKKA (Sep 22, 2006)

CPU: Intel pentium D 2.66 Non-overclocked

RAM:512MB DDR2 Corsair value select (need to upgrade to 2gb)

HDD:80GB Sata 7200rpm

GPU:inno3D GF FX5500 256MB 128bit ddr,DVI,TV out,AGP 8x

MOBO:Foxconn core series P4M800P7MA

CASE:Zonix ATX

PSU:400W

Optical Drives: LG DVD-RW/CD-RW 16x DVD write speed 48x CD write speed

SONY CD-RW

Monitor: 17" LCD Samsung syncMaster740B.

Mouse: Some Crappy Microsoft optical mouse

Keyboard: Microsoft Remote Keyboard Designed Windows XP MCE, OEM, 3-in-1 Keyboard


----------



## Lamilia (Sep 22, 2006)

funkysnair said:


> mine is crap-





AMD said:


> Im ashamed to show it
> 
> Its in the sig


whenever you are feeling bad about your pc just do what I do. Compare it to encore4more's pc. 
Pentium III 866MHz Slot 1 Coppermine w/ 133FSB
384MB PC133 RAM
Nvidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64/64Pro
60GB Harddive space
Compaq Deskpro EP 450+
Sound Blaster 16


----------



## belfong (Sep 22, 2006)

My specs are going to be:
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
-LG GCC-4522B DVD/CD-RW-as
-NZXT Lexa alumiininen ATX
-Kingston HyperX 2048MB
-Asus P5B mobo 
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.10
-Antec True Power II 550W
-Connect3D Radeon X1900XTX


----------



## chrisalviola (Sep 22, 2006)

its slower compared to you guys, anyways
CPU: P4 1.8Ghz
Cooling: Thermaltake polo 738
Board: Asus P4S800D-X
RAM:1 X 1Gb
HDD: Seagate Baracuda 40Gb
Video: Radeon 9250 on samsung 17 inch
DVDRAM: LG
DVD:Samsung


----------



## TEKKA (Sep 22, 2006)

Lamilia said:


> whenever you are feeling bad about your pc just do what I do. Compare it to encore4more's pc.



oohhh mean mean man.


----------



## leetkyle (Sep 23, 2006)

just editted my specs as I'll be going RAID 0 style ;P


----------



## belfong (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL, Lamilia


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 23, 2006)

monkeysims said:


> *Processor*: Intel Pentium D 805
> *Speed*: 2.66Ghz
> *Cache*: 2MB
> *Cooling*: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
> ...



Just a bump, I edited a few things.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Processor:* AMD Atholn 64 X2 4200+
*Speed:* 2.2Ghz
*Cooling:* Stock, might get after market.
*
Motherboard:* ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe
*RAM:* 2GB Corsair TwinX XMS2 PC2-6400
*Speed:* Stock, 800MHz
*Timings:* 5-5-5-12

*Video Card(s):* NVIDIA 7900GT KO
*Core Speed:* 500 MHz
*Memory Speed:* 1500 MHz
*
Disk Drive #1:* 250 GB Western Digital Cavier 16M 7200 RPM
*Disk Drive #2:* Might get another of first
*
Optical Drive:* Lite-On 16X DVD Burner W/Lightscribe and 5X DVD-RAM

*Soundcard:* Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS
*Speakers:* Creative P5800 5.1 72W
*
Case:* Antec P180B
*Cooling:* 3x Antec-TriCool, 1x Thermaltake SmartFan 2
*Power Supply:* Antec SmartPower 2.0 500W Modular

*Monitor:* 19" TFT
*MS Response:* 2
*Resolution:* 1280x1024
*
Keyboard:* Microsoft Natural Multimedia Keyboard (want the optimus)
*Mouse:* Microsoft Wireless Intellimouse Explorer 2.0 (might get G7 wireless laser)
*Mouse Surface:* desk

*Printer:* HP Deskjet 930C


----------



## leetkyle (Sep 23, 2006)

A 2ms response monitor!? That must of cost a bit..


----------



## justinmmm690 (Sep 23, 2006)

justinmmm690 said:


> Processor-Intel Pentium 4 650
> Speed-3.4GHz
> Cooling-Dell Heatsink and 2Fans
> Mobo-Dell Custom
> ...



So What Do You Think


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 23, 2006)

justinmmm690 said:


> So What Do You Think



*Not bad.*


----------



## Filip (Sep 23, 2006)

justinmmm690 said:


> So What Do You Think



I think the components are a bit out of date. Happy?


----------



## ckfordy (Sep 23, 2006)

justinmmm690 said:


> So What Do You Think



Get a new computer.


----------



## spike27z (Sep 24, 2006)

sig


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 24, 2006)

leetkyle said:


> I searched, I searched again and I searched a third time just to make sure my eyes were not deceiving me! But I could not find a single "Post your PC Specs Here"



This would most likely be that they have there specs in there sig, (as you already stated that many people have)


----------



## leetkyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, well.. ;P


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone actually read these threads, or do they just dump their own specs in here and take off again?


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 24, 2006)

I read em' before I post usually end up going through the whole post before I go to put my specs down


----------



## leetkyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I always read other people's specs, I'm anxious to hear what they have.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Sep 24, 2006)

Processor: INTEL Pentium 4 Prescott 478
Speed: 3.0ghz
Cooling: Thermaltake tower 112
Motherboard: Abit AI7 Microguru
RAM: 2GB Corsair Valueram



Video Card(s): NVIDIA 6800gt AGP
Core Speed: 400
Memory Speed: 1100

Disk Drive #1: 250 GB Western Digital Cavier 8M 7200 RPM


Optical Drive: DVD-RW/CD-RW
Optical Drive: DVD-Rom (dont remember brands)

Soundcard: onboard
Speakers: Logitech x-520

Case: Logisys Phantom 
Cooling: 2x 120mm tt fans/ 80mm tt side
Power Supply: Ultra x-connect 500w

Monitor: 17" DELL LCD/ 17" DELL LCD
MS Response: 25/16 
Resolution: 1280x1024

Keyboard: Microsoft Natural Multimedia Keyboard 6000/mouse combo

Mouse Surface: desk

Printer: Canon Multipass/ printer/scanner/copier combo


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 24, 2006)

sig...


----------



## Burgerbob (Sep 24, 2006)

justinmmm690 said:


> So What Do You Think


You may want to upgrade.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 24, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Does anyone actually read these threads, or do they just dump their own specs in here and take off again?



To be honest, I may take a glimpse of a post if it looks interesting, otherwise I would just go and post my specs


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 25, 2006)

leetkyle said:


> A 2ms response monitor!? That must of cost a bit..





nope $208 w/MIR


----------



## leetkyle (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice.. mine is a 12ms actually ;P


----------

